# Is there a difference between the Sigma Select II 6000 and Sigma Ceramic 6000?



## PalmRoyale (Feb 16, 2018)

Yesterday my beloved Select II 6000 fell off the workbench and scattered into many small pieces so it needs to be replaced. I saw on toolsfromjapan that they sell the Sigma Ceramic 6000 aka jinzo renge suita. Even with shipping from Japan it would be cheaper than buying the Select II from fine-tools in Gemany. Does anyone know if there's a big difference between these 2 stones?


----------



## inferno (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd get the one from germany if you are in europe. they ship fast and dont f around. or get the shapron 5k or choserta 5k, I belive they are the cheapest in europe on choseras. iof you want choseras that is


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 16, 2018)

I havent tried the 6000 ceramic but I have other ones from the series. I also own and use all of the select II series. 

The power ceramic, ones in grey boxes, tend to be a bit harder and more popular with chisel workers. However I find them still great stones to sharpen knives on. Be aware they sometimes have a hard and soft version of the same stone in the power ceramic series


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 17, 2018)

inferno said:


> I'd get the one from germany if you are in europe. they ship fast and dont f around.



Even with the cost of shipping from Japan and VAT the 6000 power ceramic is cheaper than getting a Select II 6000 from Germany so if there isn't a lot of difference is how fast they are I'd rather go for the power ceramic.



osakajoe said:


> Be aware they sometimes have a hard and soft version of the same stone in the power ceramic series



The power ceramic 6000 that toolsfromjapan sells is the base-less version and according to some reports from people who bought it it's slightly softer than the version with a base. I can live with that.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 17, 2018)

I decided to take a chance with the Power Ceramic 6000 because even when I add VAT it's still cheaper than getting the Select II 6000 from Germany, 25 cheaper to be precise. I takes longer to get here but I don't mind.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 17, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> I decided to take a chance with the Power Ceramic 6000 because even when I add VAT it's still cheaper than getting the Select II 6000 from Germany, 25 cheaper to be precise. I takes longer to here but I don't mind.



I always like buying from Stu. Love to hear your thoughts once you receive it.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 17, 2018)

osakajoe said:


> I havent tried the 6000 ceramic but I have other ones from the series. I also own and use all of the select II series.
> 
> The power ceramic, ones in grey boxes, tend to be a bit harder and more popular with chisel workers. However I find them still great stones to sharpen knives on. Be aware they sometimes have a hard and soft version of the same stone in the power ceramic series



I have the select II 1200 and 3000. They are very different stones. Almost like they would be different brands. The 1200 feels super smooth and the 3000 is kind of grainy. Not in a bad way though. It's grainy in a kinda creamy way, if that makes sense? It feels actually like it's lower grit compared to the 1200, but it's not and does leave a finer, but super agressive finish. 

I really like both and want to buy the 400, 1000 and 6000 grits. Since you have them all, I'd love to get some feedback about them. Also which stone do they resemble more, the 1200 or the 3000?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 17, 2018)

I've used the Select II 1200 extensively and I wouldn't call it smooth.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 18, 2018)

Like to hear too how you like it. Found the Select 2 1K stone to be useful takes off metal quickly for certain jobs. Wanted to try 6K for finishing chisels but could not find except $$ from Germany.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 18, 2018)

I'll post my thoughts on the Power Ceramic 6000 when I get it.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 19, 2018)

What's the average time toolsfromjapan needs to process an order?


----------



## berko (Feb 19, 2018)

keithsaltydog said:


> Like to hear too how you like it. Found the Select 2 1K stone to be useful takes off metal quickly for certain jobs. Wanted to try 6K for finishing chisels but could not find except $$ from Germany.



im pretty sure you can get it from rakuten. dont have a link tho atm.



> What's the average time toolsfromjapan needs to process an order?



like 1 month.:biggrin:


----------



## berko (Feb 19, 2018)

> Wanted to try 6K for finishing chisels but could not find except $$ from Germany.



im pretty sure that this one is a sigma select II 6k.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 19, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> What's the average time toolsfromjapan needs to process an order?



Stu isn't the quickest but when he's out of town or will be very slow he puts a note on his homepage. Pretty sure he has another job and does this on the side. Seems I've averaged about 2-3 weeks per order from him.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 19, 2018)

So it should take 5-6 weeks for the stone to get to me with economy shipping. It's not the fastest but not the longest I've had to wait on a package.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 20, 2018)

berko said:


> im pretty sure that this one is a sigma select II 6k.



Thanks


----------

